# Dog Saves Dog



## GSDLoverII (May 12, 2004)

Unbelievable!!

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2008/12/03/dog-saves-other-injured-d_n_148238.html


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I saw that on inside edition last night! Amazing that it was captured on video


----------



## GSDLoverII (May 12, 2004)

Anybody know if the dog survived?
Poor thing!


----------



## Karin (Jan 4, 2008)

I read that both dogs survived! Wow--that was really amazing!


----------



## acurajane (May 21, 2008)

That is really neat. I woul hope that mine would do that for eachother


----------



## Strongheart (May 2, 2007)

Where did you read that both dogs survived and are doing well?

My first thought on seeing this reminded me of when I visited Italy and couldn't sleep at night because of listening to all the packs of feral dogs hunting each other down and killing and eating each other because they're starving. That's what I thought, oh another starving 3rd world dog out for dinner even if it's cannibalism. 

I would have to read from a reliable news source and see photos of both dogs alive and well and happy to believe that! That one who got hit was most likely killed instantly. And this 'dog saves dog' stuff is just sensationalism.


----------



## GSDLVR76 (Aug 6, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: StrongheartWhere did you read that both dogs survived and are doing well?
> 
> My first thought on seeing this reminded me of when I visited Italy and couldn't sleep at night because of listening to all the packs of feral dogs hunting each other down and killing and eating each other because they're starving. That's what I thought, oh another starving 3rd world dog out for dinner even if it's cannibalism.
> 
> I would have to read from a reliable news source and see photos of both dogs alive and well and happy to believe that! That one who got hit was most likely killed instantly. And this 'dog saves dog' stuff is just sensationalism.


If you read the comments down below the video two posters put that both dogs survived.


----------



## Strongheart (May 2, 2007)

Yes but that means nothing. Just internet hogwash. If this were a real story, they would have follow up video with the dogs afterwards. Those posters are probably paid by Huffington Post to placate people so HP doesn't get a load of crap for putting such stupid and low brow sensationalism on their supposedly superior news site (NOT!). And I usually like HP, but this is just ad-driven sensationalism. Cheezy and low brow. 

And if you look further into the "comments" section, this is what some other poster says:

----This happened in Santiago, Chili and the people there (for the most part) aren't real animal advocates. This video is abbreviated and the dog was run over 3 times. The other dog was either a litter mate or the mother of the injured (dead) dog. At the end you can see the worker carry the dead dog by the tail like a piece of trash and the hero (dog) following and looking up at it's companion. These were probably some of the hundreds of stray dogs left to fend for themselves there. We humans claim that we are the only species to feel emotions such as love, empathy, compassion and altruism. This stray dog put his/her life on the line and showed cognitive thinking, planning and reasoning. He/she didn't use his/her teeth to pull the other dog, but used it's front legs to pull the other dog to the safest place he/she could while placing his/her own life in jeopardy. Things like this happen more frequently than most of us think. This time it was caught on tape. I think we humans need to take a moment and think about the courage of this one small dog and compare our own actions to those of this "dumb" animal.----


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

It happened in Chile, that's why it's in Spanish. Huffpost picked it up from somewhere else.


----------



## Strongheart (May 2, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: BowWowMeowHuffpost picked it up from somewhere else.


But only enough of it to draw the people in to their site for their ad stats. And put a false and misleading headline on it to keep drawing them in. 

Very low!

and another poster comments in response to someone wondering if the hit dog survived:

"Of course not.

By the time they got to it, the other dog had eaten quite a bit of him.

I know it makes us feel all fuzzy to think he was rescuing the other dog. Truth is, he was saving himself from starvation."

Honestly, this is how bad it is in the rest of the world for dogs. And someone else posted that the translation of the news story says it is not about dog saving dog but rather about the stray dog nuisance there, kind of like why our local SPCA was founded because the stray dog population in this county was higher than the human population at the time.

The world is a cruel place. Face it.


----------



## Catu (Sep 6, 2007)

This is the translation:

_"This images, got from the vigilance cameras of Costanera Highway show a common situation in the city highways. Because of the overpopulation of stray dog it's frequent to see the knock down of stray dogs. In the video, you can see how a dog agonize after being knocked by a vehicle, what is so touching is to see the heroic action of another canine who try to save him and drag him to the side of the highway_.

You should stop believing what people comment on those videos, they know nothing beyond what they see.

First, this is a 120 km/hr highway, you CAN'T stop there without being killed or killing someone else. All they can do is to call the emergency vehicles shown at the end of the video. There is no afterwards because the cameras are fixed. 

The video is being highly commented on all the media here and I don't know if the dog survived, I don't know how the people that commented can know, where they obtained that information. And this is absolutely not a case of cannibalism, there are lot of stray dogs, yes, and I've complained about more than once here, but dogs are not eating each others on the street.


----------



## Catu (Sep 6, 2007)

Oh, and Chile is not 3rd World. 

I don't know how the people here (for the most part) aren't real animal advocates if for what I've read in this same board it's safest for me to have a dog than for you. At least I can leave mine in the yard without risk of being stolen, poisoned, shooted, or used as dog fight bait.

We don't have the resources you have to invest in shelters and animal control patrols, it doesn't mean that we don't care.


----------



## Strongheart (May 2, 2007)

Yea you're right, it sucks here too, probably more so than other places. Who knows. I never said I believed the commenters on HP, just quoted their posts.

However, I know for certain the first dog is dead, I've seen people hit at much lower speeds with a helmet on and killed instantly, no way did that poor dog survive. And cannibalism among packs of starving stray dogs is widely observed in (whatever world) countries where they exist (or rather subsist) and I've seen them do it myself. But no one cannot unequivocally state that it is or is not a case of cannabalism, or anything else about this video except that for sure, that dog who got hit is deader than a doornail.


----------



## Catu (Sep 6, 2007)

I too think that the first dog is dead. The lack of information of his destiny is another proof for me. If he were alive, they would have shown him on TV or something, but as is a beautyful story, they don't want to tell that the ending is not as happy as people wish.

But I don't think that cannibalism is as widespread as you. It is seen more frequently in hoarder cases, were dogs are trapped, with no alternative. But stray dogs use to have feeding alternatives. Most dogs you see on the streets are healthy and fat, if you see an emaciated dog the chances are that is not because of lack of food, but because of a health problem that prevent them to have enough nourishment. Stray dogs are very good at fending for themselves.


----------



## Strongheart (May 2, 2007)

Well you know the situation for the strays down there better than any of us up thisaway.

I do remember lying in bed at night though in Naples, unable to sleep, because of the horrors I mentioned earlier, and I kissed the ground here when I got home. I saw many starving cats and dogs on the streets there too, it was horrifying. 

But there are plenty of atrocities going on in this country at any given time for the homeless animals, but usually behind doors, a holocaust conveniently hidden away. And yet there are farmers in this county I know of who will just take a litter of puppies and put them in a sack with a big rock and toss them in the river. 

I did adopt a dog once who had been pretty much feral for a long time and he was an excellent hunter and his athleticism was amazing. So yea, I have seen some strays do very well for themselves out here in the 'boonies'  and I am so glad he came into my life later on.

Dogs do perform acts of altruism like this, we all know that, but I just don't think that was what was happening in this video. I know my own two poopers assisted me in coming to the aid of a stray who was having a seizure in a neighbor's yard. Normally, these two dogs would have run off when I opened the gate but they knew that would only have exacerbated the situation and so they sat there together like statues while I went to the stray's aid. For that one moment, they had discipline and self control and didn't run off. I will never forget that. Because normally, they are very undisciplined and rowdy. They were disappointed in me though because I could save that dog, he died in my arms.


----------



## nathalie1977 (Sep 4, 2006)

It's all over Fox News too. It's not just the HP posting "sensationalist lowbrow" crap.

http://www.foxnews.com/story/0,2933,463326,00.html


----------



## kess&ellie (Jan 14, 2008)

Our local news just stated that the first dog didn't survive and people want to adopt the second but it's nowhere to be found.


----------



## Delta (Nov 3, 2005)

I just saw this on the news. Wish I hadn't seen it. Horrifying. I don't believe for an instant that the live dog was trying to eat the other. Not that it doesn't happen, but not in this situation.

Reminds me of something that I witnessed a couple years ago. I drive past waterfront properties on the way to work. A few of the houses are squeezed in between the water and the road and have tall privacy fences just a couple of feet from the road. As I came around a curve I saw two dogs to my left walking along the road and nearing a fence that forced them out into the road. They both looked like they'd been wandering a while.

As I passed them I beeped my horn trying to scare them away from the road but they didn't respond. As I drove a bit farther I saw a large semi truck coming toward us, I flashed my lights at the driver trying to warn him but he didn't slow. I then saw and heard him hit his brakes in my rear view mirror and stop. I knew he must have hit one or both.

The next morning on the way to work I saw the smaller black dog sitting by the road. The other dog was missing so I'm sure it was the one that was hit. I stopped and tried to get the dog to come. It ran away. It was so skinny, battered. For several weeks I saw that dog in the same area. Always alone, sitting by the road, missing his friend. I tried one other time to get him to come to me but he was too spooked. Then he disappeared too. I pray that someone was able to save him.

Dogs think and dogs love.


----------



## romeosmom (Mar 27, 2008)

It is amazing on so many levels. I can't believe that one else stopped to help this poor dog?


----------



## staxi2 (Oct 18, 2007)

well i have to say when i first saw it,i choked up.


----------

